# Accident on Sand Hill Rd/ HWY 280 (12/23)?



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

I was riding west bound on Sand Hill just before 280 yesterday (Saturday 12/23) and saw what looked like a bicycle accident on the opposite side of the road- just past the off-ramp from 280. There were emergency vehicles and at least one other cyclist standing by. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## bkm (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know the details, but there was an accident and I believe MaryAnne Levenson (VeloGirls) was involved and badly hurt. Drunk driver.


----------



## ricklevenson (Jan 18, 2007)

*The details...*

The accident was indeed with my sister-in-law. The details are here:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/maryannlevenson.

It was a terrible accident with an alleged DUI. She survived, but barely. The arraignment is on January 30th for anyone interested. For a profile of MaryAnn's riding, look here:

http://www.metromintcycling.com/?news_1167464486 
http://www.usacycling.org/results/index.php?compid=219719 



-Rick


----------



## ricklevenson (Jan 18, 2007)

*Support needed for Arraignment...*

The arraignment was today and about 50-60 cyclist showed up to show their support. The judge delayed the arraignment to give the lawyer the chance to read the 100 page police report. If you are interested in showing support, the arraignment is now scheduled for 2/22 at 9:00 in Redwood City.

San Jose Merc article: http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/16512537.htm

Personal details: http://www.caringbridge.org/cb/inputSiteName.do?method=search&siteName=maryannlevenson


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

this was in the paper yesterday. I hope that DUI driver goes to jail for a very long time.


----------



## whoda (Oct 19, 2006)

This guy where I live was a 6-time DUI offender and then killed a cyclist: http://pressdemo.com/EarlyEdition/article_view.cfm?recordID=5867&publishdate=01/25/2007
After 2 years of waiting, the old guy (he's 72) finally just pled guilty. He gets 15 years minimum. 

We just had another case up here where a kid was street racing and killed a girl, and he got only 4 years.

The person involved here will probably be in jail less than 2 years, if at all.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

whoda said:


> This guy was a 6-time DUI offender and then killed a cyclist.
> After 2 years of waiting, the old guy (he's 72) finally just pled guilty. He gets 15 years minimum. http://pressdemo.com/EarlyEdition/article_view.cfm?recordID=5867&publishdate=01/25/2007
> We just had another case up here where a kid was street racing and killed a girl, and he got only 4 years.
> 
> The person involved here will probably be in jail less than 2 years, if at all.


what??!!
well, he lives in Hillsborough, I hope he gets sued for everything he's worth. I'm glad he's wealthy. At least he'll feel the pain of losing all his life's work.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's another article about MaryAnn Levenson: http://www.smdailyjournal.com/article_preview.php?id=70216


----------



## ricklevenson (Jan 18, 2007)

*No, not a 6 time offender...*

I think you may be confusing a few cases. The person who hit my sister in law had no priors. He is the person in Hillsborough. 

Arraignment is Feb 22 at 9:00am in Redwood City for anyone interested in showing support for cyclists.


-Rick


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

rick: what's the address of redwood city courthouse?? i mostlikely will be there since i also got hit by a car last summer by a 20 years old teenager. glad Maryann is alright. i'm alright now and have been biking last 3 months.


----------



## ricklevenson (Jan 18, 2007)

*Address, etc*

I am so sorry to hear about your accident! I'm glad you are back to the point where you are able to ride again.

The address of the courthouse is 400 County Center, Redwood City

But I would suggest checking at http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/maryannlevenson a day or two in advance for details (like courtroom #) or in case the time changes.


----------



## whoda (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, sorry I formated it wrong.
The guy who killed a cyclist here where I live was a 6 time offender. The cyclist made it his 7th DUI.
The street racing kid wasn't drunk and still killed someone. Only 4 years, now down to 2 with time served. And he'd had previous wreckless driving and racing infractions...

I hate to say it, but the person involved with this non-fatality won't do jail time unless a bike-riding judge is assigned.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

rick: thanks for the well-wishing and yes i'll check the website before i headed out to the redwood city. please update Maryanne's condition ( weekly ) as i'm worry about her.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

ricklevenson said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your accident! I'm glad you are back to the point where you are able to ride again.
> 
> The address of the courthouse is 400 County Center, Redwood City
> 
> But I would suggest checking at http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/maryannlevenson a day or two in advance for details (like courtroom #) or in case the time changes.


Reading about cyclists who get hit on roads I frequent scares the crap out of me. MaryAnn sounds like one tough lady, hoping that she makes a full and speedy recovery!


----------

